# T-I-C-K-E-D!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have been looking every where for local shows on both the AGS and ADGA with nothing - even though we have a fair here in 3 weeks (where I have seen goats) and then one about 30 minutes away in September - and NOTHING.

So I called and finally got ahold of someone at the local fair today after searching their website. She said that it was sponsored by 4-H and that the judging was on Friday (I had already taken Friday off of work for something else that got cancelled - so it was perfect!!) I then asked if they have a contact phone number. She came back on the line said that the registration was closed on the 1st and would not give me any more info. :hair: :hair: 

I wanted to put my little buckling Turner in that was born a last week. I have been working with him all week and he stands so well and lets me mess with him and now it is just a matter of him doing it without the bottle in his mouth. 

So I start searching the web and can't find a contact number anywhere for a local chapter - any ideas?? Do you think that they might still let me in even though it is a couple days late??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

And so now I looked at the fair that is about 30 minutes from my work (little over 1 hour each way from home) and "open entry" was due yesterday and they will not accept late entry into open class! Yet they will accept late entry into youth?? Come on?? why can't it be the same for everyone? I am so upset - this little guy has great lines and I don't know of any other shows in the immediate area..... :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats frustrating. Well I would at least go to the show so you can get in contact with some people who will know of shows and get you on their e-mail or phone list to contact when a show is happening.

That is what I did, worked wonderfully and now i know whenever there is a AGS show in NJ 

I would take your little guy too and then you can have him "looked over" by the wonderful other people there and they can give you their honest oppions.

Right before show is suck a hectic time that people have a hard time get back to anyone and since you cant enter him anyway they figure why make the effort (at least that is what I woudl figure is happening)

So go, enjoy yourself. talk to other goat people and learn. The best way to know what to do is to watch others do it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH I would for sure go to them. That is how you will get your name out their and hear about more shows. 

I do totally understand about accepting last entries, but one that puts shows on, it is really hard to accept then last as you are already trying to get the classes straight, and there are a lot more things to do then people realize.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I still can't believe that they allow ...kids to be late with their entry... but not adults showing...? :scratch: ...it is the goat being shown ....not the person showing the animal.......one of our shows ...here in California....allowed us to enter late ...but asked for a late fee charge... that was added to the entry fee..... :shrug: 
It was a ABGA show....

try to get a hold of the people putting on the show.....not the fair board... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, these were the shows last year, so I am going to look into them EARLY this year, but I have to see if I have a little one born that I would like to show, as I don't have any adults ready -----


----------

